# Reptile Zone



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

well the bank holiday monday saw the opening of the new chamelion, monitor and nocturnal rooms at Reptile Zone, this was done with an open door BBQ and some of the members from here went too, Pete even opened the Venomous room for people to view, so i tokk the camera n grabbed a few pics.

enjoy


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

very nice pics although i cant remember what you look like im sure it was nice to meet you :whistling2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Wicked photos, 









Deffo want one of those,


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

i was wearing a black jack daniels top, was with the wife and my god daughter, (she was wearing a crappy man utd top) we spent most of our time there talking to Julia and Nerys.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

great pics  were abouts is the shop?


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Top pics riley :no1:

I am missing going to these places....


I will get some Viv pics up to show your 4ft in action, Herman loves it!!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Lovely pics! :no1:

I just want to say thanks to Pete and his team for a great day, alot of effort went into it!


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

the shop is in Filton, Bristol, bout 5 minutes from junction one of m32


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Grate pics! it was a good day even tho i was working  if you was wondering who i am i am the young fat one i belive you was the one on the monitor room taking pics and i opend Bobs cage for you?

Josh


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

yes that was me thanks


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Was good to see you, I'm glad your cresties are doing well now. You sure managed to take lots of piccies, my fav is the one of Nerys' skunk.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

i like to put my toy to good use lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Some beautiful reptiles shown there eh.


----------

